# خلط بين السلامة المهنية والصحة المهنية



## fahadjp (27 يناير 2011)

السادة اعضاء المنتدى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا جديد على المنتدى، وكذلك ليس لدي معلومات كثيرة في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية، ولكن قررنا في مؤسستنا ايجاد ادارة في مجال الصحة المهنية تتشارك مع الادارة القائمة السلامة المهنية، ولمعرفة مهام الصحة المهنية حاولت البحث في المواقع والمنتديات ويظهر لي ان هناك خلط بين مهام او مفاهيم السلامة والصحة المهنية.

سؤالي هل يوجد معلومات واضحة عن مهام وواجبات الادارتين؟ او مقارنة

تقبلوا اطيب تحية


----------



## ولله الحمد (27 يناير 2011)

*safety egypt*

اخى الفاضل تــــــــــــــــــــــحية طيبة وبعد /
تسمى ادارة السلامة والصحة المهنية وليست ادارتين بمعنى انها ادار ة تقع على مسؤليات وواجبات الادارة والتوجية والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة لكل ما يتعلق بالامن والسلامة والصحة المهنيةفى المؤسسة او المنشاءة ووضع القواعد والتعليمات الفنية لضمان سلامة العاملين والممتلكات والبيئة ووضع استراتيجية سواء فى التدريب والتثقيف والوعى يمكن من خلالها الارتقاء بمستوى العاملين ومستوى السلامة والصحة المهنية للوصول الى معايير الجودة فى السلامة
لك من خالص تحياتى / safety egypt
mostafa kotp


----------



## fahadjp (29 يناير 2011)

اخي / ولله الحمد
اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد، كما اشكر لك تفاعلك
ولكن اعتقد ان دمج هذه الادارتين في ادارة واحدة موجود لدينا في العالم العربي، ولكن في دول اخرى هي ادارتين منفصلتين، ربما ترتبط بادارة رئيسية. هذا حسب فهمي والله اعلم


----------



## احمد الاشعري (15 مايو 2012)

الشكر الجزيل الله يوفقكم


----------

